# Cpt. Gary Gerrard 12th Special Forces Reserve Unit



## lrs143 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just found out today that the guy that dared me to join the Army had passed away. On October 31, 2009 Gary took on his next mission. He was proud to have served, proud to be in Special Forces, proud husband and father. He was in in the 80's and 90's. He and my cousin (also SF) dared me in the summer of '97 and I was in before the year ended. We lost touch several years back, but I did talk to him about a month before he passed. He will be missed.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.
Sounds like a neat guy.
DOL.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Nov 15, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 16, 2011)

RIP and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 16, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 16, 2011)

Rest in Peace, condolences on your loss.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rv808 (Nov 16, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Scotth (Nov 17, 2011)

R.I.P and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP to a Fellow 12th SFG(A) Soldier!


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 22, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

